# IAD at MARS this year!



## seanstew

The International Amphibian Days show will resume its events this year! It will take place in conjunction with the Mid Atlantic Reptile Show. September 17-19th outside Baltimore, Maryland. We are arranging a block of vendor tables within the Mid Atlantic Reptile Show and a separate lecture series. It is time to sign up as a vendor or make plans to attend IAD once again!

For more information contact [email protected]

MARS website http://www.midatlanticreptileshow.org/Vendor_Info.html

Speakers and events to be released soon!


----------



## Julio

Great to have the event Back!!! Long overdue


----------



## melas

Awesome can't wait!


----------



## stemcellular

Man, its going to be a busy fall!


----------



## Julio

stemcellular said:


> Man, its going to be a busy fall!


Yeah, you ain't kidding!


----------



## joshsfrogs

From the mars site:



> Registration for MARS 2010 is due no later than May 1, 2010. If you have not done so already, please request & return the MARS Registration Form and non-refundable deposit of $50 per table ASAP. We are offering returning vendors first rights to tables for this year’s show, but due to the demand from new vendors wishing to participate, tables will not be guaranteed to returning vendors who miss the May 1st deadline.


So, do we contact you to reserve tables?


----------



## seanstew

The May 1st deadline is being waived for IAD vendors. You can contact Tim Hoen at [email protected].

Here is the show's website:
http://www.midatlanticreptileshow.org/Vendor_Info.html

If you have any difficulties please email me at [email protected]

See you there!

Sean


----------



## sports_doc

Welcome to Reach the Beach Relay - An Adventure Relay Race

I'll be here ^

Unless you can change the date of MARS/IAD 

Darn


----------



## Michael Shrom

Do you have any idea who the IAD speakers will be?


----------



## Michael Shrom

I finally sent my check in this week. It looks like they are still accepting vendors.


----------



## Qweequeg

Michael Shrom said:


> Do you have any idea who the IAD speakers will be?


MARS has just announced that EVAN TWOMEY will be one of the guest speakers for the IAD Lecture Series on Friday evening:
Dendrobates.org - About us
Summers lab - Evan Twomey

Also, there are still a few tables left if you would like to exhibit at the show & late fees are being waived for IAD peeps right now.

Contact [email protected] for reg forms & info.


----------



## Michael Shrom

Tim Hoen told me that Robert Hill from Atlanta Botanical Garden will also be speaking at IAD. Hopefully we will be hearing speaker topics soon.


----------



## Philsuma

*Wow....this is gonna be an exciting show!*

MARS: The Mid-Atlantic Reptile Show and MARS Preservation Fund, Inc

Everyone that can....please find a way to attend this show. It is the MOST conservation oriented show on the East coast by far.


----------



## DCreptiles

agreed this show is a well worth it trip held by a real great guy that is doing all he can for conservation. and if that isnt enough there will be a ton of outstanding vendors there.


----------



## yours

Heck yeah! I'll definitely be there, can't wait to see everyone!!!  September can't come soon enough....


----------



## jfehr232

I will hopefully make it down there....


----------



## SMenigoz

I'll be vending there again as Phrogs-n-Phelsuma. 
With just over one month away, here's an approximate idea of what I'll be bringing:
Azureus, Cobalts, Powder Blues, Nikita, Patricia, Matecho, Femoralis, Blue&Balck Auratus, Bakhuis, Yellow Bassleri and Variabilis...many of these sexable.
An assortment of terrarium-ready potted plants and clippings as well as a good selection of hydei and melanogaster.
See you there,
Scott


----------



## Philsuma

I should have:

4 Speckled Eldorado 4 months oow
4 Reticulated Eldorado 5-6 months oow
6 Cauchero 8 to 2 months oow

P. Vittatus juvies
Azureus juvies
Lecomelas - some almost 9 months old

Proven pair of Orange Bastis
Gold dust Basti juvenile

S.I and tadpoles from above non obligates for discounted prices.


----------



## NathanB

Scott, are the Femoralis sexable yet?


----------



## SMenigoz

bussardnr said:


> Scott, are the Femoralis sexable yet?


Absolutely, as they're over a year old. Other than body size(and the obvious calling), I can't differentiate between sexes. There's 28 to choose from!
Also coming to the show will be over 10 female anthonyii, Pasaje-Sarayunga (Tor Linbo's).
Scott


----------



## stemcellular

Not sure if I will be able to make it down (Boston-MD) is a bit of a trip but if anyone local or NJ/NYC is willing to pick up a group of A. femoralis (6-8) for me from Scott I would be extremely grateful. Khadavi, you going?


----------



## yours

I might be able to pick them up for you, provided you forward the money  Then we can meet at the 'Red Lion Diner' again....hehe

Does Scott have enough available?




Alex


----------



## stemcellular

Thanks Alex. That might actually work. I would just pay Scott beforehand and have some set aside. Hopefully, I can make it down!


----------



## yours

Whatever works for you Ray! I'll be there picking up a group of P. sauvagii from Mike Novy 

I can easily house those frogs in a temp tote for you no problem!


----------



## Michael Shrom

The speaker page for IAD/MARS is now up

http://midatlanticreptileshow.org/GuestSpeakers.html


----------



## Eric Walker

man I think I ned to move to the east coast. sound like all the good shows are out there


----------



## Michael Shrom

I will be looking for a male orange P. terribilis and a couple plants at The Mid Atlantic show. I'll be selling mostly salamanders


----------



## JeremyHuff

stemcellular said:


> Not sure if I will be able to make it down (Boston-MD) is a bit of a trip but if anyone local or NJ/NYC is willing to pick up a group of A. femoralis (6-8) for me from Scott I would be extremely grateful. Khadavi, you going?


Ray,
I can pick them up if you need, but you got to make it down...


----------



## stemcellular

Thanks, Jeremy. Its not looking like I'll be able to make IAD, have a faculty retreat that Sunday. Shame!


----------



## melas

stemcellular said:


> Its not looking like I'll be able to make IAD, have a faculty retreat that Sunday. Shame!


That works out because the show is actually on SATURDAY too!


----------



## NathanB

so whos coming and what day(s)?


----------



## stemcellular

Haha, yeah, because driving down from Boston on Fri and returning on Sat after the show sounds like so much fun!!!


----------



## melas

It's all a question of commitment . . .


----------



## yours

I'll be there cause I'm not missing the EVENT of the year!!! (Saturday)

Right Phil?


----------



## Philsuma

yours said:


> I'll be there cause I'm not missing the EVENT of the year!!! (Saturday)
> 
> Right Phil?


well.....Tomorrow at Daytona is gonna be pretty awesome but yeah....your still pretty much right.

IAD combined with MARS is gonna be excellent too.


----------



## Michael Shrom

Black Jungle has signed up to be a vendor at IAD. Their should be a real good selection of c.b. amphibians, terrarium plants, and supplies at the show. Don't forget if you want to go to the lectures they are on FRIDAY NIGHT.


----------



## Philsuma

Michael Shrom said:


> Black Jungle has signed up to be a vendor at IAD. Their should be a real good selection of c.b. amphibians, terrarium plants, and supplies at the show. Don't forget if you want to go to the lectures they are on FRIDAY NIGHT.


Yep....this one is gonna be huge for darts.....

BTW...Friday night lectures by Dart frog experts are FREE to all. Probably an awesome powerpoint / slide as well.


----------



## yours

Christmas comes early this year! Yayyyyyyy, way to kick off the AUTUMN season!


----------



## pa.walt

so how may dart related vendors will be there. i looked at the vendor list and only reconized four. seems to me the ones that would do mars show are going to be at this one. so to me it seems like a mars show with the iad name tacked on. 
nasty comments excepted.


----------



## Philsuma

pa.walt said:


> so how may dart related vendors will be there. i looked at the vendor list and only reconized four. seems to me the ones that would do mars show are going to be at this one. so to me it seems like a mars show with the iad name tacked on.
> nasty comments excepted.


Wow Walt.....you _are_ the wet blanket lately aren't you?

1. Sean Stewart
2. Black Jungle
3. Scott Menigoz
4. Michael Shrom
5. Me
6. Regal Reptiles ?
7. Mike Novy - Treefrogs....but lots of them.

If numbers 1 thru 3 don't do anything fer ya.....you better check yer pulse.

I would not be suprised if there were over 300 dart frogs available.

and the auction??.....there is always quite a few dart frogs donated to the auction. Your chance to possibly get pumilio for 20-30 bucks.......


----------



## yours

I remember going to this show(not w/ IAD) for the very first time two years ago and it was amazing then..............I CANNOT imagine what it'll be like this time around!!!

Randy "E&K Best Buys" should be there too, yes?

I can't believe Sean will be there...that's awesome!!

I keep trying to find new nooks and crannies to put tanks in...hehehe....find a spot lately, to get my RED BASTI fix 



Alex


----------



## Philsuma

Yep...although not on the vendor list yet...let's hope Randy and Chris Dulany get tables too.


----------



## Michael Shrom

pa.walt said:


> so how may dart related vendors will be there. i looked at the vendor list and only reconized four. seems to me the ones that would do mars show are going to be at this one. so to me it seems like a mars show with the iad name tacked on.
> nasty comments excepted.


Hey Vlad. The MARS show has always been a good amphibian show. Check some of the other Amphibian or Amphibian related ecology shows and see how many dart frog vendors will be there. Not many more than the MARS show. The only big thing that makes it IAD are the lectures on Friday night. Their are no field trips like in the old day. The auction will be donations from all vendors not just amphibian vendors. If you want a field trip their are great spots near by you could go in addition to the show.


----------



## JeremyHuff

I'll be vending with Richard Lynch. We will likely have 100+ darts, mostly tinc morphs. I will also have lots of Turkish gliders.


----------



## Philsuma

JeremyHuff said:


> I'll be vending with Richard Lynch. We will likely have 100+ darts, mostly tinc morphs. I will also have lots of Turkish gliders.


 
Awesome...we can finally hang out. I'll let you buy me a beer even! This event / show is "traditionally" a drinking event. We just have to remember to bring a stocked cooler to the auction. Last year, beers were even auctioned.

I have some Orange Basti's too, if you still need some. Some are sexable and I may even be able to put together a pair. I remember you were looking for some.


----------



## yours

I sent Chris an email yesterday asking if he'll be there, so we'll see.....

THREE WEEKS away! Can't wait and can't believe it!!!  Is everyone going to get some lunch together or something? We should plan something, for realzzz.....


Alex


----------



## jfehr232

I am most likely going to this show and what I can see it should be good. I'll probably be wearing a flyers shirt like I always do to these shows. 

probably pick up a pumilio pair if I can..


----------



## JeremyHuff

I'll be there Friday and Sat. night. Just checking to see if anyone wants to split a room.

Thanks


----------



## johnnysolar

I got my first darts last year at MARS, and I'll definitely be back this year. I'll probably be on the lookout for some Imis and Terriblis.

Can't wait!


----------



## stemcellular

I'm going to try to make it down, maybe head to NJ Thursday night, though it would be a long drive back to Boston on Sat. Anyone else from NE coming down for this?


----------



## yours

Hah! Awesome Ray! I smell a beer/pizza party!!! Haha 

Let's everyone organize a meeting place/lunch/get together....PHIL! Get this going please 



Alex

PS - I spoke to Chris Dulany and he's going to be at the event too!


----------



## Philsuma

yours said:


> Hah! Awesome Ray! I smell a beer/pizza party!!! Haha
> 
> Let's everyone organize a meeting place/lunch/get together....PHIL! Get this going please
> 
> 
> 
> Alex
> 
> PS - I spoke to Chris Dulany and he's going to be at the event too!


Is Chris vending or just....attending?

ok....." *Friday night* after vendor set-up, “Reptiles” magazine will host an icebreaker outside in the Big Tent. There will be food, drinks, plus plenty of stories and schmoozing with fellow reptile enthusiasts."

This would be a great place to meet for all those who can make it for FRI. Remember...the free lectures.

if not...

*Sat night is the AUCTION*, I believe. Traditionally it provides @ 50 different Herps to include dart frogs and even some artwork and hobby items, vivariums and stuff. DO NOT miss this cool annual event.

After the auction.....we usually hit the pub. We can all plan this during the auction. 

Again....try for Fri nite....failing that....SAT nite fer sure.


----------



## Philsuma

links:

MARS: The Mid-Atlantic Reptile Show and MARS Preservation Fund, Inc

just a hop away from the event and an awesome frog exhibit. *Baltimore Aquarium*....

Animals

This bookstore is directly across from the Aquarium and has a huge planted freshwater exhibit on the second floor.

Barnes & Noble - Power Plant, Baltimore MD


----------



## yours

You're the man with the plan Phil!  Question though: what do you guys do with the frogs you buy, when you're hitting up the bar at night? I will probably just be there Saturday but am not intending on staying the night....so you see my dilemma....

And when I did ask Chris if he was going to MARS, he responded with "Yep...MARS is planned."




Alex


----------



## DCreptiles

most of the people that vendor end up bringing their frogs back to the hotel and stashing them away in a stable temp environment for the evening. others that come for the show and stay for the auction tend to bring coolers with cool packs to keep a stable temp ( only if needed ) during this time of year the evenings don't really provide dangerous temps for the frogs so there shouldn't be any worries. 






yours said:


> You're the man with the plan Phil!  Question though: what do you guys do with the frogs you buy, when you're hitting up the bar at night? I will probably just be there Saturday but am not intending on staying the night....so you see my dilemma....
> 
> And when I did ask Chris if he was going to MARS, he responded with "Yep...MARS is planned."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I will be there vending the show as well. Should be a good time friday night with the vendor party going on. I will have the normal broms, brom packs, orchids, tropical plants, insects and supplies. Its going to be a long weekend but should be a great time. IAD in 07 was great and expect this to be better since the shows will be combined.
J


----------



## Philsuma

Jason DeSantis said:


> I will be there vending the show as well. Should be a good time friday night with the vendor party going on. I will have the normal broms, brom packs, orchids, tropical plants, insects and supplies. Its going to be a long weekend but should be a great time. IAD in 07 was great and expect this to be better since the shows will be combined.
> J


Yep....07' was good - had some of the NE crowd in attendence. Some guys from out west.....even our own forum owner!

Good to see you re signed up Jason. 

I'll have a bunch of the white Iso's and Orange Iso's. I'll save you some.


----------



## pa.walt

does anyone know if there will be vendors at iad from west of the mississippi coming to the show. i know microcosm is a week or two earlier so that might be a problem for the west coasters.


----------



## yours

Man, I'm going to be picking up more frogs than I initially thought.....some vanzolini, sauvagii, more red eyes and tomopterna's, possible bri bri...etc etc etc......I don't know if I'll have enough POCKETS to put them all in!!!!!!!!!! 

Hehe 



Alex

Will anyone have Santa Isabel's there?


----------



## Philsuma

DCreptiles said:


> most of the people that vendor end up bringing their frogs back to the hotel and stashing them away in a stable temp environment for the evening. others that come for the show and stay for the auction tend to bring coolers with cool packs to keep a stable temp ( only if needed ) during this time of year the evenings don't really provide dangerous temps for the frogs so there shouldn't be any worries.


 
Traditionally....this is _one of the best_ shows in terms of climate control for amphibians. there were no worries at all last year.

Vendors usually keep their animals in the building from Sat night to Sunday. Last year there was an overnight armed security guard with a glock.


----------



## Michael Shrom

Are their two people named Philip Payes? The Mid Atlantic Reptile Show website lists Philip Payes as a vendor. Farther down it lists Philip M. Payes as a vendor.


----------



## pa.walt

mike they are simese twins.so they have 2 tables next to each other. also that is why you have the m. in the name so you can tell which one is which. haha ha ha.


----------



## yours

Mike Novy will NOT be in attendance. He'll be at the Hamburg show next month however...


----------



## JeremyHuff

Nobody out there want to share a room??? Phil, Ray, anyone??? Booked my room the other night and it is $99 a night even though the site says $84 for MARS.


----------



## JoshH

Do you think it would be worth attending on Sunday, or will most of the good stuff be picked over? I'm stuck in a meeting all Fri and Sat, can't believe I'm going to miss most of this :-(


----------



## Jason DeSantis

JoshH said:


> Do you think it would be worth attending on Sunday, or will most of the good stuff be picked over? I'm stuck in a meeting all Fri and Sat, can't believe I'm going to miss most of this :-(


I would think so. You will certainly have less of a frog selection but you most likely will get better deals. I always do this - if I want something specific then I go first thing on the first day, if I am just looking to pick something up and not to perticular about it I go late on the last day. I will most likely have almost the same amount of stuff saturday as I will sunday. I plan on bringing extra so the tables stay full.
J


----------



## stemcellular

JeremyHuff said:


> Nobody out there want to share a room??? Phil, Ray, anyone??? Booked my room the other night and it is $99 a night even though the site says $84 for MARS.


I'm really trying to come, just need to sort out the travel issue since I need to be back before 8am on Sunday for a faculty retreat on one of the Boston Harbor Islands.... if I'm not on the boat...haha.

Driving just seems crazy, since I would have to leave mid afternoon on Sat (though I could make Fri afternoon/night and Sat AM). However, flights from Boston-Baltimore are like 80$ roundtrip so that might work, though I would need to rent a car or find someone to give me a lift from the airport on Friday and back either by 3pm Sat or by like 6am on Sunday.  Also at issue is the whole frogs by plane thing....argh.

To answer your question though, I think a few folks are looking to room - PM me for info


----------



## widmad27

Stem,

I will not be attending but lived in Baltimore for 3 years and took the train several years when I didn't have a ride. You could fly into BWI and take the Lightrail north to either Timonium Business District (Hotels near by including the former location of IAD) or Timonium Fairgrounds (Drops you off just outside the West exit of the Fairgrounds near the 4H building). 

By my count: 

Flight $80 
Hotel $99 unless shared
Train $1.60 from BWI on Friday (40-45min to Timonium via Lightrail - Just bring a book)
Train $1.60 to BWI on Saturday (Leave 2 hrs before Flight time and you should be fine)

MTA website: Maryland Transit Administration

If I had not just started my job I would be doing the same as listed above, enjoy and PM me if you have questions.


----------



## snmreptiles

The show is less than two weeks away and I am not seeing much hype about it...We are visiting friends in MD and will be there early Saturday. Hopefully there's a good turn out!

Mike
Welcome to the home of


----------



## Philsuma

JeremyHuff said:


> Nobody out there want to share a room??? Phil, Ray, anyone??? Booked my room the other night and it is $99 a night even though the site says $84 for MARS.


 
I got a fold up cot and may be able to split or go in on a room (last time in Baltimore with Mike and Julio, I slept on the floor)

Gonna have to play it by ear as I'm only 1.2 hours NW from the venue. If we end up throwing down some adult beverages - yes.

btw...you or anyone else is welcome to check out my collection, if we can fit it in around the show.

This show may not be getting the "frog press", especially since Ron did such a great job with Microcosm, but rest assured.....this show will be one you will be glad you attended.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Will have the following
Azureus, froglets and adult females
Cobalts, froglets
Bakhuis Mtn, froglets
Oyapok, froglets
Giant Orange, froglets
Alanis, adults
Leucomelas, standard and banded
Variabilis, froglets
Flies, wingless and Turkish gliders


----------



## yours

I can bring the MALE nominal imitator and PROVEN FEMALE gold dust bastimentos, if anyone's interested! Let me know...



Alex


----------



## frogface

JeremyHuff said:


> Nobody out there want to share a room??? Phil, Ray, anyone??? Booked my room the other night and it is $99 a night even though the site says $84 for MARS.


When I called for a room, I got the $99 quote. I asked about the price since the event site says $84. She looked it up and said, 'Oh yea, it is $84, it was $99 last year.' 

Maybe should call back and ask them to check that price.


----------



## angry gary

we will be there when the doors open saturday morning. we are looking for some mint terribilis if anyone is bringing any.

AG


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Hey guys I will be in attendance

Im looking for an adult female Dendrobates tinctorius 'OleMarie' Preferably with the colbalt pattern.
Im also looking for standard leucamelas 5-10 months old as Im already expecting 2 at 7+ months old. Id like to find a 3rd yet.

Im also looking for some plants yet

Pilea SP Sawtooth AKA Dark Mystery and Antone used to sell it as P. involucrata
Macodes petola
Dossinia marmorata
Selaginella SP Ecuador Green form
Selaginella SP Ecuador Bronze form

Anybody has anything on my list please let me know!
And if anyone is looking for specifics plants please PM me your wishlist and Ill see if I have it to spare!!!

Josh Im srry to hear you are going to miss this! 

Im really looking forward to this... As I remember I havent been to a show since IAD 2007..!!!

Todd


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Hey guys I will be in attendance
> 
> Im looking for an adult female Dendrobates tinctorius 'OleMarie' Preferably with the colbalt pattern.
> Im also looking for standard leucamelas 5-10 months old as Im already expecting 2 at 7+ months old. Id like to find a 3rd yet.
> 
> Im also looking for some plants yet
> 
> Pilea SP Sawtooth AKA Dark Mystery and Antone used to sell it as P. involucrata
> Macodes petola
> Dossinia marmorata
> Selaginella SP Ecuador Green form
> Selaginella SP Ecuador Bronze form
> 
> Anybody has anything on my list please let me know!
> And if anyone is looking for specifics plants please PM me your wishlist and Ill see if I have it to spare!!!
> 
> Josh Im srry to hear you are going to miss this!
> 
> Im really looking forward to this... As I remember I havent been to a show since IAD 2007..!!!
> 
> Todd


Todd, I will be at the show but dont have anything from your list. If you want to trade any plants feel free to bring some and come by my table. I am always looking for something new.
J


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Sounds like a plan to me.


Todd


----------



## DCreptiles

man this show sounds like its going to be killer

well available on the table will be of course a nice variety of springtails and woodlice along with frog and reptile supply's anything from supplements to heat pads all the way through different types of light bulbs. some books on a variety of reptiles and not sure yet on the list of frogs but most likely veradero, intermedius, azureus, vents, imitators, ect... stop by the table say hi and of course trades are welcome!


----------



## Michael Shrom

We should have name tags for Dendroboard members so we will recognize each other in the crowd.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Agreed. Name tags would be a good idea



Todd


----------



## SMenigoz

I'd be happy to bring some name tags and a Sharpie--DB members feel free to swing by my tables and jot down your screenname--its interesting to put the names with the faces.
Scott
Phrogs-n-Phelsuma



Dartfrogfreak said:


> Agreed. Name tags would be a good idea
> 
> 
> 
> Todd


----------



## markpulawski

Hate to disappoint but I am pretty sure Sean just sends a 3D hologram of himself if he actually showed in person security would be "thick"!!



yours said:


> I remember going to this show(not w/ IAD) for the very first time two years ago and it was amazing then..............I CANNOT imagine what it'll be like this time around!!!
> 
> Randy "E&K Best Buys" should be there too, yes?
> 
> I can't believe Sean will be there...that's awesome!!
> 
> I keep trying to find new nooks and crannies to put tanks in...hehehe....find a spot lately, to get my RED BASTI fix
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


----------



## ghettopieninja

I will most likely be coming down for this/weekend with baltimore friends and may have some plants for sale/trade. Dose anyone know if anyone with treefern products will be there?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Anyone interested in F1 Banded leucs, let me know and I can bring some.


----------



## snmreptiles

Corpus Callosum said:


> Anyone interested in F1 Banded leucs, let me know and I can bring some.


How much?

Thanks,
Mike
Welcome to the home of


----------



## Corpus Callosum

$75 each, they are F1's from WC imports, give me your email and I can send photos of the adults.


----------



## snmreptiles

It's my screen name @gmail.com...Man I have a feeling I am going to be in trouble at this show!!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Hey guys I also have some Manzanita wood that Id like to unload.

If anyone is interested or any vendors would like it let me know I will bring it to the show..
I had one interested buyer but has not responded to PMs or Emails.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/57231-manzanita-sale.html

Priced as marked but if someone takes the lot I can do $30


What plants are are you bringing ghettopieninja?


Todd


----------



## Corpus Callosum

and 2 sub adult varadero imitator as well (UE), $75 each


----------



## ridinshotgun

Anyone in the VA area that wants to carpool up to the event?

I am coming from the richmond area but liveout towards Charlottesville.


----------



## jfehr232

So does anyone know details on this auction they are going to have?


----------



## Julio

Here is what i will have available at IAD
1 standard fant 10 months old $125
1 standard fant 4 months old $100










Female borja ridge vent, 14 months old $100

Proven orange male lamasi $50

2 veradero froglets 2 months old $60 each


----------



## Philsuma

jfehr232 said:


> So does anyone know details on this auction they are going to have?


From their site:

*"Saturday evening* is our very popular *MARS Preservation Fund Auction to benefit Rainforest Conservation.* _It is always a highlight of the show_, with plenty good times and great deals for an awesome cause. Our Guest Auctioneers will be The Limey Bastard and Jeff Galewood, so it is sure to become quite... um, _colorful_. This event has a PG-13 rating, so bring children at your own discretion. Finger foods will be provided, plus heartier fare may be purchased through GT Roadsters Catering. You won't want to miss it! "

John.....last year there was 4-5 enclosures, vivariums, Exo's ect.

6 or so treefrogs
a couple tortoises
a bunch of dart frogs and smaller frogs
Lizards and snakes - geckos

Artwork, various

A bunch of other stuff too....a lot more than I can remember.


----------



## billschwinn

If Galewood and Limey are involved the rating should be far worse than pg-13.


----------



## stemcellular

Alright, I'm in. 

Will be driving from Boston -NJ Thursday night and making the drive over Friday afternoon in time to check in and attend the lectures. Sadly, I'll have to leave on Sat around 5-6pm to head back to MA but at least I'll be able to kick around the show on Sat.


----------



## yours

What time Saturday evening is the auction? I will probably have to be getting back afternoon-ish myself.................well, at least I'll see the brunt of the show during the day 



Alex


----------



## JeremyHuff

stemcellular said:


> Alright, I'm in.
> 
> Will be driving from Boston -NJ Thursday night and making the drive over Friday afternoon in time to check in and attend the lectures. Sadly, I'll have to leave on Sat around 5-6pm to head back to MA but at least I'll be able to kick around the show on Sat.


Great news Ray!


----------



## insularexotics

I'm in as well. Might need a floor to crash on Sat night (would chip in somefor the room). See y'all there!


----------



## Philsuma

insularexotics said:


> I'm in as well. Might need a floor to crash on Sat night (would chip in somefor the room). See y'all there!


Glad yinz could make it Rich.....


----------



## NathanB

is anyone interested in a culture of giant canyon isopods? I have a sweater box culture thats reproducing.


----------



## Julio

what do they dlook like Nate?, i might be interested


----------



## yours

Bah! My nephew's 1st b-day party is Saturday at 2pm....looks like I can't make it Saturday now  Will there be vendors Friday??


----------



## Jason DeSantis

No, its a saturday and sunday show. Come down on sunday, you will get better deals then anyway.
J


----------



## JeremyHuff

1yr old kids don't remember or even care about birthdays


----------



## yours

Don't I know that Jeremy! Unfortunately the rest of the family does remember....

Okay, I may try to do SUNDAY then instead!



Alex


----------



## DCreptiles

yours said:


> Don't I know that Jeremy! Unfortunately the rest of the family does remember....
> 
> Okay, I may try to do SUNDAY then instead!
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



make sure you go to the birthday party.. although the child may not remeber it vividly its still a nice memory to look back on especially when they see everyone and smile. the shows come and go family is forever  plus its a 2 day show so you can have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## yours

Damn right Derek! I'm going Sunday.....PLUS I have a date Sunday night.....so frogs, family, and a lady! Does LIFE get any better???? Hehe




Alex


----------



## ESweet

In a last-minute decision, I will be there. Will probably crash in my car Friday night. Anybody know what time lectures will start on Friday?


----------



## DCreptiles

yours said:


> Damn right Derek! I'm going Sunday.....PLUS I have a date Sunday night.....so frogs, family, and a lady! Does LIFE get any better???? Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex




no my friend it does not ha ha... im vending the show and ill be away from home for the first time since mh son was born ( hes 8 months old now ) so i mean vendor a show with some great friends hang with the frog and reptile buddies and then back home to the family. make sure you stop by and say hi on sunday

and good luck on the date


----------



## Philsuma

ESweet said:


> In a last-minute decision, I will be there. Will probably crash in my car Friday night. Anybody know what time lectures will start on Friday?


 
The MARS/IAD Friday Night Lecture Series is FREE and open to the Public. It will take place on *Friday Sept 17, 2010 at 7:30 at the Holiday Inn Timonium*

Glad to see you make it Erik. It'll be a great show /weekend.



​


----------



## snmreptiles

Hey Derek, will you have some woodlice cultures for sale at the show? 

Thanks,
Mike
Welcome to the home of


----------



## Imitator Lamasi

Does anyone have
R. Ventrimaculata 'Iquitos'
R. Uakarii
R. Duellmani

??


Thank you
Jesse


----------



## rcteem

I cant make it this year to vend but my frog sitter is going up and I have a few frogs I need to go to make room for some new projects. I hate to see them go.

P. Vittatus
Under the canopy line
1.0.3
10-15 months oow
$45each or $150 for the group
local or IAD pickup
paypal/ cash


Iquitos Orange vents
Brooklyn Darts line
possible pair
6-7 months oow
$175 for probable pair
local or IAD pick-up
paypal/cash


GL Lamasi
Adam Butt Line
0.0.1( I think its a male but not 100%)
12 months old
$60
local or IAD pick-up

Please feel free to pm me or email me at [email protected] if you have any questions. Might add a few more frogs to this list but this is it for now.


----------



## DCreptiles

snmreptiles said:


> Hey Derek, will you have some woodlice cultures for sale at the show?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike
> Welcome to the home of




hey mike.. i sure will have a small variety of cultures for the show.. due to the huge amount of orders iv been getting i just wont have as much as i useually do. so you can pm me with what you want me to put to the side or just come by the table and pick what you want.


----------



## rcteem

Vents are pending

Here are some other larger frogs Ill be thinning out as well.
(3) Orange Lamasi pairs- 150/ea pair
(~10) Matecho, 4-6 months olds - 85/ea
(~6) Patricia, 3-4 months old, F1 - 45/ea
(~3) Citronella, ~3 months - 45/ea

Let me know if your interested in any of these as well.


----------



## MD_Frogger

The following odds and ends are available for delivery to IAD:

2.0.1 Red Amazonicus - $90 per male $75 unsexed - all are over 8 months
0.0.1 Intermedius - $50
1.0.5 Panamanian green and black aurataus - $45 male $20 froglets


----------



## NathanB

I need to move alot of plants, willing to bring them to the show on Saturday. Or you can stop by here (im 15-20 mins north of scotts house) including a good sized bag of Pellionia pulchra and Pellionia repens cuttings.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Just got some fantastic captive-bred Agalychnis moreletii froglets. Numbers are limited, so PM me if interested.


----------



## Philsuma

Anyone know when the building opens on Friday for vendor set up?


----------



## SMenigoz

Philsuma said:


> Anyone know when the building opens on Friday for vendor set up?


Phil,
Noon to 6pm.
Scott


----------



## Philsuma

SMenigoz said:


> Phil,
> Noon to 6pm.
> Scott


Thanks Scott.....got an email saying "check in" was Thurs


----------



## Michael Shrom

Philsuma said:


> Thanks Scott.....got an email saying "check in" was Thurs


I think that last email from Diane had a mistake on it about the Thursday check in. I don't think their is one on Thursday. I'll be checking in Saturday morning.


----------



## JeremyHuff

What email? I am a vendor and haven't got any emails.


----------



## Philsuma

JeremyHuff said:


> What email? I am a vendor and haven't got any emails.


Heh heh...

Well.....I guess we know who the A list people are now....




J/K


Jeremy....it wasnt really a blanket email. Hard to explain, but it was really no biggie. No fav's for this show...seriously.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Philsuma said:


> Heh heh...
> 
> Well.....I guess we know who the A list people are now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K
> 
> 
> Jeremy....it wasnt really a blanket email. Hard to explain, but it was really no biggie. No fav's for this show...seriously.


Just frustrated because I am not even on the vendor list and you get on it twice!!! lol


----------



## MD_Frogger

MD_Frogger said:


> The following odds and ends are available for delivery to IAD:
> 
> 2.0.1 Red Amazonicus - $90 per male $75 unsexed - all are over 8 months
> 0.0.1 Intermedius - $50
> 1.0.5 Panamanian green and black aurataus - $45 male $20 froglets


One ami male is spoken for and the 5 auratus froglets are pending. If any one wants a pic of the intermedius just pm me.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I have a half bale of the AAA grade New Zealand sphagnum moss if anyone is interested. With the half bale I have used I did around 20 tanks and a bunch of temp 190 oz containers as well as planted some orchids. I will sell it for $30. If anyone wants it let me know no later then thursday night. This is not the junk you can buy anywhere. It is long fiber sphag and has no debris. These bales sell on ebay for $90-100 so you would get around $50 in moss for $30.
J


----------



## nburns

I've got a few highland bronze Auratus (from Sean Stewart) for $60 each if anyone is interested.

I also have 2 near adult orange lamasi $45 each. No calling from either...

pm me if you'd like to work out a deal.

Really looking forward to the show. It's been a few years since I've been to one.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Jason DeSantis said:


> I have a half bale of the AAA grade New Zealand sphagnum moss if anyone is interested. With the half bale I have used I did around 20 tanks and a bunch of temp 190 oz containers as well as planted some orchids. I will sell it for $30. If anyone wants it let me know no later then thursday night. This is not the junk you can buy anywhere. It is long fiber sphag and has no debris. These bales sell on ebay for $90-100 so you would get around $50 in moss for $30.
> J


Sphagnum has been sold
J


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Also got a male R. summersi UE line, cb adult, $100


----------



## Julio

Julio said:


> Here is what i will have available at IAD
> 1 standard fant 10 months old $125
> 1 standard fant 4 months old $100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female borja ridge vent, 14 months old $100
> 
> Proven orange male lamasi $50
> 
> 2 veradero froglets 2 months old $60 each


Price drop on these guys, i gotta move them. 

fants dropped to $75 each

Female Borja Ridge $75

Orangel lamasi $40

Veraderos $50

also 3 orange terribilis 1 week out of the water $35 each.


----------



## JeremyHuff

I'll take the terribilis (all 3)


----------



## Julio

ok you got it.


----------



## nburns

How old are the Varaderos? I might be interested in one of them to add to what I already having.


----------



## Julio

they are 2 months old


----------



## yours

If there's interest, I can bring these on Sunday! Let me know 


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/58058-imi-basti.html



Alex


----------



## nburns

interested in the summersi, sent you a pm


----------



## SteveKnott

I'm looking for calling male mint terribilis. I have females to trade. Hoping someone might be able to help me out. I'll be down Friday night and Saturday.

steve


----------



## mantisdragon91

Should be down Saturday around lunch time. If anyone is interested here is what I can bring down for trade purposes:

2-4 Theloderama Asperum
2-4 Theloderma Corticale
2-9 Theloderma Licin
0.0.2 Phelsuma Klemmeri
1.0 Phelsuma V-***** ComoGrandis
1.0 Phelsuma V-***** V-*****

These are all CB.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Julio you arent making these frogs less tempting to me....




Hey guys Im still searching for a female OleMarie tinc
Preferably an individual with the cobalt like pattern as opposed to Alanis like pattern
As well as several specific plants
Pilea SP Sawtooth ,involucrata, SP Ecuador, SP Dark Mystery (Many aliases LOL)
Dossinia marmorata
Macodes petola
Selaginella SP Ecuador Bronze form
Selaginella SP Ecuador Green form
Maxillaria schunkiana


If anyone has any of this please let me know..


Todd


----------



## Julio

Todd you know you want them


----------



## Philsuma

Julio said:


> Todd you know you want them


for $50,00 each - I want em' (but can't have em' )

I remember being offered 10 Vero tadpoles for $1,000.00 just last year.

Glad to see they are coming down.


1 day until the fun begins....this is going to be a great show.


----------



## Julio

well they breed like rabbits.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Philsuma said:


> for $50,00 each - I want em' (but can't have em' )
> 
> I remember being offered 10 Vero tadpoles for $1,000.00 just last year.
> 
> Glad to see they are coming down.
> 
> 
> 1 day until the fun begins....this is going to be a great show.


Yeah and its all your fault Phil, ha.
J


----------



## Philsuma

Jason DeSantis said:


> Yeah and its all your fault Phil, ha.
> J


 
I does what I can - heh


----------



## frogface

I'm thinking of bringing some starter cultures of Dwarf White, and, Tan isopods. Would people be interested in these?


----------



## yours

If I wasn't picking up TWENTY cultures of Springs from Jason, I would  Hehe



Alex


----------



## JeremyHuff

I'd be interested in a each type of isopod


----------



## frogface

JeremyHuff said:


> I'd be interested in a each type of isopod


I'll just plan to bring a few of each.


----------



## Matt Mirabello

Are the talks on Friday being recorded? I can't make it down there by 7:30.


----------



## DCreptiles

just a quick side note.. for those of you that have children between the ages of 4 to 9 years of age. i have Leapster explorer systems they are the handheld touch screan educational learning systems. i posted them in the classified section if interested pm me they can be delievered to the show.

trades are welcome


----------



## MD_Frogger

Buyer of the male amazonicus backed out so the 2.0.1 is still available. I would be interested in hearing what you have for trade as well.


----------



## NathanB

would you be interested in plants ali?


----------



## Michael Shrom

All of you guys who will be selling stuff at IAD should let us know where your tables are. I'll be at Above Average Amphibians. I paid for a table, have a Md. sales tax number, and have a Pa. state breeders permit. My donation to the charity auction is at least 7 9" tubs of tropical moss.


----------



## MD_Frogger

Hmmm. Do you have any terrarium orchids that would grow on a coco fiber covered exo terra styrofoam background or some roughly 6" tall that could grown terrestrially?



bussardnr said:


> would you be interested in plants ali?


----------



## NathanB

I have 3-4 mini orchids that will grow on the back. I'm also ordering some jewel orchids next week if you want any of those I can get a few extra


----------



## JeremyHuff

Michael Shrom said:


> All of you guys who will be selling stuff at IAD should let us know where your tables are. I'll be at Above Average Amphibians. I paid for a table, have a Md. sales tax number, and have a Pa. state breeders permit. My donation to the charity auction is at least 7 9" tubs of tropical moss.


Hi Michael
Do we need a MD sales tax number to vend? I didn't see that as a requirement on the MARS site. Anyway, don't know where my table will be, but our name is The Notorious Tinctorius. Haven't made a banner yet, so just look for the guy with a big beard and far too many tincs....


----------



## Philsuma

There is a sellers exemption if your sales are less than 10% there's that percentage glitch again....less than ten percent of your yearly income and you have not attended more than 3 MD shows in a calander year. You must still collect 6% MD sales tax and report it to the state of MD. You will sign a paper at check in swearing to the above income and be covered under the shows exhibiter license.

that being said...

There ARE a ton of driving distance froggers placing ads and bringing frogs for "transfer" at this show.

_please_

Do not risk bad Karma( at the very least) by not supporting this show and just using it to move frogs. There is an auction sat nite that raises important monies for rain forest preservation ect. You do not have to attend BUT you can arrange for a donated item to make it there - a FROG or 2 perhaps. I'm donating frogs....

Don't just wheel and deal and not pay for a table ect......make sure you support this endeavor. It is much more than your typical "Reptile show". It's International amphibian day and one of the biggest CB / Conservation oriented shows of all year in the country.


----------



## DCreptiles

as im starting to pack up and take inventory of supplys and cultures and what not and saving the frogs for last tomorrow. but im pretty sure we wil have some where in the ball park of 5 Retics ready to go!


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I will be bringing 3 pairs of variabilis, a pair of cauchero and a trio of quins. As for plants I should have around 200 bromeliad pups, 50-100 potted plants and a ton of cuttings and tropical plants. And of course media and other supplies. PM me if you are interested in any of the frogs. I am leaving in the morning tomorrow so if I dont respond until friday night that would be why.
J


----------



## nburns

Don't know about anyone else but I am getting pretty excited. Wish I had more cash too...


----------



## JeremyHuff

I have decided to also bring a large selection of antiquarian reptile, amphibian and arachnid prints. Many are hand-colored and some are from the late 1700's.


----------



## pa.walt

it seems there a quite a few people offering non vendor sales at this show. hope that they won't be turned back because they are non vendor sales. am i making sense here. i think the last iad you couldn't sell frogs to people unless you were vending. phil sort of beat me to this comment. 
hopfully i can make it.


----------



## MD_Frogger

I will be looking for a few booming melano cultures and some charcoal springtail cultures as well if anyone can put a few aside for me.


----------



## JeremyHuff

pa.walt said:


> it seems there a quite a few people offering non vendor sales at this show. hope that they won't be turned back because they are non vendor sales. am i making sense here. i think the last iad you couldn't sell frogs to people unless you were vending. phil sort of beat me to this comment.
> hopfully i can make it.


Not sure if this was directed to me, but I will be vending. If I have worked trades and the animals can't enter the building then we can deal with it before or after the meet. I'll be there this evening.

I have a tone of booming wingless and Turkish gliders Ali.


----------



## pa.walt

no jeremy my post was directed towards you. but if i remember at the past iads if you weren't vending you couldn't bring in animals to trade or sell on the floor. it had to be outside. does anyone remember this or am i wrong.


----------



## Julio

Last call on these. 

fants dropped to $75 each

Female Borja Ridge $75


----------



## Julio

Julio said:


> Last call on these.
> 
> fants dropped to $75 each
> 
> Female Borja Ridge $75



Older Fant sold!

Female Borja ridge available as well as younger fant.


----------



## nburns

pa.walt said:


> no jeremy my post was directed towards you. but if i remember at the past iads if you weren't vending you couldn't bring in animals to trade or sell on the floor. it had to be outside. does anyone remember this or am i wrong.


No I believe you're right.


----------



## tclipse

Philsuma said:


> There is a sellers exemption if your sales are less than 10% there's that percentage glitch again....less than ten percent of your yearly income and you have not attended more than 3 MD shows in a calander year. You must still collect 6% MD sales tax and report it to the state of MD. You will sign a paper at check in swearing to the above income and be covered under the shows exhibiter license.
> 
> that being said...
> 
> There ARE a ton of driving distance froggers placing ads and bringing frogs for "transfer" at this show.
> 
> _please_
> 
> Do not risk bad Karma( at the very least) by not supporting this show and just using it to move frogs. There is an auction sat nite that raises important monies for rain forest preservation ect. You do not have to attend BUT you can arrange for a donated item to make it there - a FROG or 2 perhaps. I'm donating frogs....
> 
> Don't just wheel and deal and not pay for a table ect......make sure you support this endeavor. It is much more than your typical "Reptile show". It's International amphibian day and one of the biggest CB / Conservation oriented shows of all year in the country.


This ideal should apply to buyers too, this hobby gets major support from the vendors inside (For example, how many times have you read the phrase "Sean Stewart Line" since you started keeping PDF's?)? I'm making a couple of side trades and one outside purchase, but I've already arranged to pick up some dwarf whites from Phil (you better still be saving those for me ), some Iquitos froglets from seanstew, and I try to at least pick up some small odds and ends from each vendor. 

I for one know that I wouldn't be in this hobby if sellers like Josh's didn't take the time to make a media that smells good.. Black Jungle has awesome accents (monkey ladders, etc) and plant selection, Dartfrogmegastore has great prices on broms. Derek (dcreptiles) has a pretty sick selection of springtails, Michael Shrom has bean beetles and apterous flies, and Phil's locking it down with the dwarf whites and spanish O's. I apologize for those vendors I missed, but pretty much every seller has something that sets them apart from the rest- if you need something, now's the time to grab it. From what I've seen, most of them are also very willing to work with you on frog prices, especially if you buy in quantity. 

I guess my point is this- if your vitamin powder is 5 months old, grab some new-new here instead of going to Petsmart next month. Grab a couple of extra plants instead of hitting the garden store when you need those. These are the people who keep our hobby running, show em some support so we can keep the ball rolling. (/rant)


----------



## Philsuma

finished initial set up....

Bunch of other DB guys setting up early too...

Black Jungle is here with 5-6 tables / racks full of stuff.

If you can somehow make this show.......try to do so. It should have quite a lot of frogs and related items.


----------



## DCreptiles

We got there for the early set up. And we unloaded everything but our frogs. But as it stands in terms of frogs we have a nice selection of F1 tincs of a few different types such as alanis, patricia and a few others, veradero, 5 retics, highland bronze auratus, and FG Vents.

Feeders
2 types of fruit flys wingless melo's and flightless hydei.
Few types of springtails
Blacks, blue's, pinks, temperates.
2 types of woodlice
Dwarf stripe and whites ( limited supply of the whites )

Supplys
Suppliments, feeders, fruit fly media, heat pads, light bulbs, standard and digital thermometers and hydrometers. All types of supplys for dart frogs and all other reptiles.


----------



## yours

Save me some wingless mela's! Oh, and Derek...make sure to SHOO AWAY anyone trying to snag MY darkland/cauchero's!!! Haha, just kidding..

See you guys Sunday 



Alex


----------



## DCreptiles

yours said:


> Save me some wingless mela's! Oh, and Derek...make sure to SHOO AWAY anyone trying to snag MY darkland/cauchero's!!! Haha, just kidding..
> 
> See you guys Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Sure just lemme know how many you want and ill stash em for ya with everyone elses stuff on hold.

And as for ur frogs from jason. Their beautiful! Pm me for details


----------



## yours

Probably 4-5.

By the way, is it feasible to use PAYPAL at these type of shows, so one doesn't have to carry a boatload of cash? (i.e. okay, lemme punch up the total on paypal with my iPhone.....there, it sent!) Thoughts?

Pm inc! 



Alex


----------



## tclipse

yours said:


> Probably 4-5.
> 
> By the way, is it feasible to use PAYPAL at these type of shows, so one doesn't have to carry a boatload of cash? (i.e. okay, lemme punch up the total on paypal with my iPhone.....there, it sent!) Thoughts?
> 
> Pm inc!
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


There's usually an ATM.


----------



## Philsuma

Had to be 30 -35 DB members all running around in a small confined area !!.........frightening?

 That's a lot of "us" 

Auction was killer.....a pair of Matchos from Scott M went for @ 2 small !

See everyone tomorrow - Sunday for "deal" day.


----------



## JoshH

Philsuma said:


> Had to be 30 -35 DB members all running around in a small confined area !!.........frightening?
> 
> That's a lot of "us"
> 
> Auction was killer.....a pair of Matchos from Scott M went for @ 2 small !
> 
> See everyone tomorrow - Sunday for "deal" day.


I'll be there!


----------



## yours

What'd I miss? What'd I miss? Oh! Oh! Oh!



Can't wait......I'll be there early(I hope)!!! 



Alex


----------



## tclipse

Best show for PDF's I've been to.. good meeting everybody.


----------



## ggazonas

tclipse said:


> Best show for PDF's I've been to.. good meeting everybody.


Best show for pdf's besides an actual frog show ie; Frog Day, NAAC


----------



## JeremyHuff

I need to unload more frogs and flies today! Drop by and ask about DB deals.


----------



## SMenigoz

ggazonas said:


> Best show for pdf's besides an actual frog show ie; Frog Day, NAAC


Its still going today as doors open at 10--great opportunity to work trades or negotiate deals. 
All the plants on my table today will be 50% off and I would prefer not to bring home any fruitfly cultures.
Scott


----------



## pa.walt

i so much wanted to go but things just didn't work out for me. maybe next iad. whenever that will be. i always have the show next year that matt is doing.


----------



## billschwinn

It sounds like quite a few parking lot/hotel room sales are conducted at this event, any input?


----------



## Julio

if i dind't have to work today i would have stayed overnight and hit the bar with all you guys. Next time.


----------



## yours

Well I went and thoroughly enjoyed myself....met DEREK(and picked up a slew of springtail cultures/wood lice from him), Jason DeSantis, Chris Dulany, Jeremy Huff....saw Scott M, talked to Phil(picked up 3 sterilite quarantine containers from him), Richard Reevis and Mike from Black Jungle, Mike Shroom, and of course Sean Stewart!

I got some SI juvies from Jeremy and a CHIRIQUI GRANDE PAIR from Chris Dulany!! Some plants and ff's too!

Spent a nice amount of money....all in all, a GREAT froggin' day!!! 9.5 rating out of 10(if Mike Novy would have been there, it would have been a 10!! haha) Thanks to all 



Alex


----------



## frogface

Looks like I missed a lot of people! I guess since I don't know what you all look like, I didn't know to introduce myself 

I traded bugs with Philsuma and Jeremy Huff, bought some supplies from various folks, and got a beautiful little pumilio 'El Dorado' from Phil (the highlight of my weekend).


----------



## yours

Yeah, Phil said someone picked up THREE(was it three?) Eldorado from him! And apparently someone bought 2-3 retics from Derek! 

I just cannot stress how much of a good time I had! Kinda pooped now....I had to drive to Virginia yesterday, then back to Jersey......then to Maryland for the show and back to Jersey again...on only a few hours of sleep..

BUT IT WAS ALL WORTH IT!!!!!!!!!

Haha....see you all in Hamburg next month! *grin*


Alex


----------



## Philsuma

If someone from this weekend's attended a show with more Dart frogs and supplies than this past one....I''d like to hear about it.

This show was REALLY well attended by the hobby community and had a LOT of frogs.

......*a LOT of frogs*.

I don't know if I could even remember enough to try to start a list.

Same with the review. It was All good. Just a great show.

Glad to have finally met a few hobbyists. Good times.

The auction was weird and fun, wasn't it? It raised a lot of conservation $$.


----------



## jfehr232

an amazing show.....had a good time and maybe next year i will make it a weekend stay.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Finally home! Enjoyed myself and good to meet so many people I had only met on DB. Think i got 10 sp of frogs...


----------



## yours

Feel free to sell me that Cauchero pair anytime now.... Good meeting you too Jeremy! The SI's are in quarantine at the moment....



Alex


----------



## ESweet

Good times! Nice meeting those of you who I met and sorry to those I didn't! Next time perhaps.


----------



## DCreptiles

MAN oh MAN was that some show... we got there mid afternoon on friday for set up not many people were there.... saturday got there early so Jason could lable some plants and we can put the final touches on the table and when the doors open the people charged in!! plenty of foot traffic friday and did some decent numbers and got to talk with some really cool people and made some new vendor and customer friends! sat night the auction.. COMPLETELY out of control! too much drinking for some people and the show was becomming pretty rated R for adult laungage and sexual content!!! after we all shot over to apple bees where me and some other frog guys ran into some other of the mars vendors got to bs a bit but we were shot so we called it a early night! sunday we thought would be a wash and ended up making us happy we had a great time both days were great for us and we came home with some goodies! 7 exo terra tanks of all sizes for for under 170!!!!

plenty of frogs at this show very Tinc heavy! some pretty nice looking pums and we seem to be the only people with thumbs.

Scott thanks for everything

Jeremy it was awsome talking and hanging with you at the show and auction was cool nice to get to know you a bit better!

lots of geckos for sale from leopard to crested all the way through to the Leachies! snakes up the Wazzooo all types of designer balls and boa's!!

this is Deff a must attend for next year its only going to get better from what i understand and im hoping to bring even BETTER deals to the table!

now im looking foward to the next meet!


----------



## Jason DeSantis

The show was a good time. Lots of DB people and I met alot of new people. Saturday was great for me but sunday was not so good. Derek and Gon did some frog sales so that was good. All in all it was a good time, but a long weekend. I am glad a lot of people came up and introduced themselves. I think customers and vendors all made out well at this show. It was good to see everyone and look forward to the one next year.
J


----------



## Michael Shrom

The show was fun. The auction was o.k. I wish they would have spent a little less time being raucous and a little more time selling stuff. Plans are in the work for next years IAD/MARS show. I think the IAD part saved the whole show. It would be nice to see more Dendroboard people on the committee. Not me though.


----------



## Philsuma

yep...I heard 2 different people say that without the dart frog vendors and customers....the show would have tanked.


----------



## DCreptiles

agreed i heard that too.. a few of my friends that sell strictly crested geckos and snakes said they tanked didnt do good and some of them were in the negative for the weekend...


----------



## Julio

well i think the fact that it fell on a Jewish holiday had a lot to do with the low attendance to this show.


----------



## SMenigoz

Philsuma said:


> yep...without the dart frog vendors and customers....the show would have tanked.


Many thanks to those who stopped by my tables. Saturday sales were "brisk" but less than in years past...Sunday, from a sales standpoint, was a ghost town. Lots of people were there Sunday, but they must have been the $5 frog/snake buyers... 
I have to admit I was a bit disappointed in only moving one ADULT PAIR of Matecho(had several), and that was because I donated them to the auction. Oh well, I'm fortunate to have tanks to bring them back home to...let's hope the economy improves soon!
Regards,
Scott


----------



## Philsuma

Scott,

Sounds like you are reporting a down-turn from last year? I concurr with the Sunday observation. Sunday is a really odd second day. I heard 50 / 50 of the vendors say that it was really good for them or really bad.

Good news is....your auction donation is now.....legendary!


Overall , I almost doubled my transfered frogs from last year. I feel fortunate and am very pleased. Thanks everyone!

Couple hobbyists that I was looking forward to meeting didn't show but I still thought we had great "east coast" attendance !


----------



## angry gary

this being my first true show i have attended, not including m.a.d.s. meetings, i was a bit unimpressed. i first have to admit that i realized before i attended that this was not going to be a frog majority event. it was nice seeing faces i recognized and being recognized by some. nice frogs and tons of supplies. first i was surprised that the "major" or commercial vendors prices were not all that special compared to online prices. at least not the things i was looking for,(before everyone screams about how great this or that was priced). to me this was different from other hobby shows i attend regularly where deals are to be found everywhere you look
and i did stand back and observe how the reptile and frog crowds were noticeably different and how some of the reptile crowd was aloof,( or were they gakked out on crank). this is exactly the same things i see when attending other hobby shows that combine specialties. there is always the group that feels they are better or above others in parallel hobbies. good to see all hobbies appear to have the same hierarchy or caste system!
but i did have a good time and glad to talk to scott and mike, phil, derek and jason. and to meet jeremy and sean stewart. all had nice frogs and plants. but in the future i think i might stick to m.a.d.s. meetings and the like.

AG


----------



## Philsuma

Gary,

Yep...there is a marked difference between hobby meets like MADS and commercial "reptile" shows- even IAD.

*Local shows* are the best - no overhead, relaxed atmopshere, beer, wheeling and dealing. Trades.

*Commercial "retail open to the public" shows* are a bit more "stuffy". At $200.00 table, we have got to be able to recoup that and prices tend to be a little less flexable. Deals can STILL be had on Sundays. I see it every year.

I tried to trade a pum for a pum from another vendor and was told..."sorry...no trades only cash". Frog eat frog world sometimes...

Black jungle traveled from Mass with a huge truck and took up @ 6-8 tables - I would hate to see that expense list.


----------



## angry gary

yeah i understand the overhead part of it. and the table expense. i have been at the "big flea's" at the same type of places. table prices are part of the cost of "doing business". there are certain shows i attend where a "dealer" friend of mine will typically rent 15-20 tables. and he manages to keep the costs reasonably lower than his internet store business. i just feel it is the mentality that ," this is the show of the year" therefore prices must reflect that if you do not buy your widgets here and now then they will never be available again. 
and i agree wholeheartedly that beer makes everything that much nicer!

AG


----------



## SMenigoz

Philsuma said:


> Scott,
> Sounds like you are reporting a down-turn from last year? I concurr with the Sunday observation. Sunday is a really odd second day. I heard 50 / 50 of the vendors say that it was really good for them or really bad.


Don't get me wrong, I had my tables paid for before the doors opened from pre-sales. In that this is the only show I do in a year, I had expectations. Was it a glut of frogs available? I don't think so; each vendor offerred something different. There seemed to be a great deal of foot traffic on both days, so attendance probably wasn't it.
Take the Matecho for example--how many other vendors had them? Adults no less... Wasn't it just a few years ago when these guys made there way into the market? Its such a striking frog and I couldn't wait to get my hands on some...is my excitement that far off from the rest of the hobby? 
Overall, I strongly support MARS and the great things it does with purchasing acres of land in South America and have always had a great response from those who purchase from me--I thank everyone who did so, and thank those who further my knowledge in this hobby. I was(am) just a bit confused with what people are looking for right now...
Scott


----------



## frogface

For me, it was a money issue. I saw your beautiful frogs. And many, many other beautiful frogs. How I wished I could afford them! But I had to limit myself to one purchase and had decided what that purchase would be before I left home. A sign of the times, I think.


----------



## yours

I would have picked up some variabilis from you Scott, if I hadn't picked up a trio from Lee N. the day before....yet I was mainly on the lookout for pums!




Alex


----------



## mantisdragon91

For me it is just a matter of space. I picked up some great frogs at the show, pair of Alanis, pair of red vents and 5 santa isabel anthonyi, I also got a trio of viper geckos and a pair of Australian Barking geckos. Saw lots of other frogs I would have loved to aquire but unfortunately I simply have no where to put them at the moment.


----------



## tclipse

yours said:


> I would have picked up some variabilis from you Scott, if I hadn't picked up a trio from Lee N. the day before....yet I was mainly on the lookout for pums!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


^This- those variabilis were well priced and I had one of those containers in my hands more than once... but after throwing down $200 on a college budget I had to back off for the day. I'd love to get my hands on some matechos, but frogs like that are simply way too expensive for my limited income.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

I'm loving those variabilis Scott! The pair I got is really nice. I also saw your matechos, I would have taken a young pair from you if I had the space. I don't have any 20's or larger for them though, and I'm guessing they would like more space than just a 10 gallon (they were nice big frogs!) I was really tempted to pick up a pair or trio of the bakhuis or ensing tincs from Sean since they are a smaller type, but I thought I had spent enough. Now I wish I had gotten at least one more thing. I might just have to pick up another variabilis haha. Chris had some nice adult pumilio that I don't see too often (like sheppard's island- however you spell it) but unfortunately I was looking for a trio of bastis- one yellow, one red, and one orange. The banded intermedius and fants that Sean had looked cool, and the retics were nice, but I figured I should let my vivs grow in a little more before trying them.
Bryan


----------



## Michael Shrom

The prices were reasonable. I only purchased somewhere between 40.00 and 50.00 worth of plants and came home loaded with plants. Some of the frogs were tempting. I would have jumped on those orange terribilis Sean had but had found some a couple months earlier.

I do think the table price issue is something that should be addressed. Everyone noticed that the show is shrinking except for the amphibian end.


----------

